# Sequential Shifter



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

In the hopes to start a new trend, and maybe become famous in the import scene. I ordered a sequential shift kit for my Silvia. I haven't seen them on street cars yet, so i'm hoping i will be the first. I'll let you know when i get it from Japan and how it works.


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

hey buddy I have 1 is pretty sweeeeet enjoy it who u get urs from I got mine from Signal


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

Do you have any pics of yours? Mine is from a company called Ikeya. I don't know how good it looks the pics they sent were kinda vague. Thanks


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

yea I do I just waiting to get a digital camera, it kicks ass when ur drifting


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

But, the more important question is: how much?


----------

